# Virtual Gallery - new website



## binuPhoto (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I need two favours, 

If you are storing your pictures/photos in picasa or flickr, you can use this tool 'Virtual Gallery' to display your photos in a 3D environment.

Please visit the gallery, and let me know of your feedbacks and critics.

The second favor, if you have a picasa or flickr account, can I use your albums as samples in my home page. Preferably of potraits of human face. The gallery is in beta stage, in another month, viewers will be able to see whose gallery it is, and will be able to see the descriptions of each photo.
I will not be able to pay you guys . 

Regards
Binu
www.dronasys.com


----------



## The_Photography_Studio (Nov 14, 2008)

I like it, took ages to download shockwave though


----------

